# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > FAQ  >  Restoring Internet Explorer

## NickGolovko

Certain trojans patch the Internet Explorer executable file (C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE by default) to make it perform certain operations. To restore it to its initial state you may use the Haxfix utility:

Run the tool and choose the following menu item:

2. Run auto fix

If that does not help, replace the file with the clean one from Windows distribution package.

----------

